# Coil Building Workshop @ VK Parkwood 24th October 2015



## HappyCamper (9/10/15)

Hi,

We will be holding a coil building workshop at Vape King Parkwood on the 24 of October 2015 from 10:00. Join Keith Milton Master Coil builder as he shows the art of coil building at its best.

Please RSVP to as seats are limited!


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/15)

I think you mean October?


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/10/15)

uhmmm... that's my coil build pic.....


----------



## Dirge (9/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> uhmmm... that's my coil build pic.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/10/15)

Dirge said:


>


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/10/15)

So apparently my coil building skills are up here with the master..... either that or someone changed my name and I better get my ass to JHB this weekend! LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HappyCamper (9/10/15)

Hi,

Sorry about the date, been a crazy couple of days.

Sorry about the use of the pic, in my rush i thought it was one of Keith's coils. 

Regards

Happy


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/10/15)

Phew.... no I don't have to buy a plane ticket

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HappyCamper (9/10/15)

Dirge said:


>


Sorry I grabbed the wrong image, I thought it was one of Keith's coils. it is a decent looking coil


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/10/15)

Lol how can you just think it's "Keiths" coil


----------



## HappyCamper (9/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Phew.... no I don't have to buy a plane ticket


you are still welcome to attend, I will leave a cold one in the fridge for you


----------



## Dirge (9/10/15)

HappyCamper said:


> Sorry I grabbed the wrong image, I thought it was one of Keith's coils. it is a decent looking coil


No worries mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (9/10/15)

HappyCamper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about the date, been a crazy couple of days.
> 
> ...


The build on the PI2 is my build Quinton, cannot mistake the mode being used, It's the APC perspex box Dual 18650.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Mods, please change the title to the correct date.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/10/15)

photos ! ??


----------

